# So, what you reading?



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

As a change to the "what's in your CD changer" thread, just wondered what people were reading or have read recently and what they thought of them.

My last 3:

1. Kingdom of Fear - Hunter S Thompson
2. A Short History of Everything - Bill Bryson 
3. The DaVinci Code - Dan Brown 
(The last 2 predictable bestsellers I got for Christmas!)

Mini reviews:

1. HST's latest not his best work, it seems the older he gets the less well directed his venom is. I was hoping for some Bush-related bile, but instead it was more re-hashing of the Nixon era commentary with only a few pages on recent events. HST out of touch, who'd have thought it? 4/10.

2. Tough one this. Totally absorbing, yet crashingly dull at the same time. An ambitious project but I doubt too many readers will interested in the total science spectrum covered, it's just too broad. That said, I speed-read the biology / genetics chapters and lapped up the physics ones, so got out of it what I wanted. 6/10

3. Approached this one with trepidation wary of the buzz around this book, as I don't really get on with "bestsellers". As much as I wanted to hate it, I couldn't put it down, a little bit like a copy of Hello! magazine. The characters are not really believable, the plot is total hokum and it's intellectual angle is totally overblown. However the style of writing and palpable tension created make it a worthy read. Take your brain out and enjoy (not surprised Hollywood have optioned the film already). 8/10.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Last three books:

Da Vinci Code ( I reckon that'll be on everyones lists. :roll: ) - An enjoyable read.

Dot Con - History of Internet / Speculative bubble bursting etc. Interesting to a point.

Currently reading Cloud Atlas - only just started so too early to tell...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

The Forum.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

A Short History of Everything - Bill Bryson - Good book but a bit boring in some parts.

Saul


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Been working my way through Tom Clancey collection, interspersed with some Robert Rankin 

Also a newish author - Richard Morgan (Altered Carbon, Broken Angels and Market Forces). First 2 are well worth a (Sci-Fi) read, 3rd one also worth a look. Â£1 each in the Â£1 bookshop in Haye-on-Wye


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Cant read !!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Can read won't read.... I prefer to listen. Radio 4 - Audio books etc....

Maybe it's 'cos I am too damn lazy to turn the pages....


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Just finished reading Lucky Dog by Mark Barrowcliffe.

Very funny.

First thing by him that I've read, and will be getting his other books now.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

The DaVinci Code - Dan Brown
A good read but not convinced of it's best seller status


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> However the style of writing and palpable tension created make it a worthy read


I am surprised you thought that about the style - I found it unreadable. Read the Holy Blood and Holy Grail when I was 13 and loved it. Funny how these things come round. All absolute 100% nonsense from b to e, as shown by Tony Robinson in his excellent programme. Enjoyable hokum all the same, it appears.

Anyway, I've been reading Seahenge by Francis Pryor, which is not about that at all, but talks about his life as an archaeologist, basically. His books Britain AD and Britain BC are also v good. 9/10

Also, NHS plc by Alison Pollock. Want to know what Thatcher and Blair are doing to the NHS? Scary stuff, if a bit one-sided. 8/10

Good thread by the way.


----------



## WiTT (Feb 9, 2005)

Last 3 books I got through were

The Medici by Paul Strathern,
Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon and
Espedair Street by Ian Banks.

All of them recommended if you haven't read them already.

Read Da Vinci Code a while ago and was completely absorbed from start to finish. As was said earlier, couldn't put it down. I do admit though, that it has its faults. Avoid Digital Fortress by Mr Brown though. Glaring plot holes aside, its simply not as good as his other books.

Try the other 3, they're great


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Currently reading:

*The Narrows* By Micheal Connelly. About Harry (Heironymous) Bosch a 'work-alone maverick ex-LAPD detective'. One of a series of Harry Bosch books and I love them.










Recently read:

*Persuader* By Lee Child. About Jack Reacher a 'work-alone maverick ex Miltary Policeman' (is there a pattern developing here?). Also the latest of a series of novels (all featuring Reacher) and they're all good.










*Burn Factor* By Kyle Mills. About Quinn Barry. AN FBI Techie that want's to become an agent. So she goes off (on her own, in a Maverick stylee) to solve a huge case. Very good.










The Kyle Mills books I'd recomend to anyone (especially those who like the Harry Bosch, Jack Reacher and Alex Cross novels (by Michael Connelly, Lee Child and James Patterson respectively)).

I read 'Smokescreen' first and it had me absolutely hooked. Partly because it's just well written and partly because I used to work for the ad agency of one of the big Seven tobacco companies and the relavence of it all resonated with me. I've since read about five Kyle Mills books and enjoyed them all.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Currently half way though the Da Vinci Code so please dont post any more info about the plot!! I am quite enjoying it. 

Also just read CIA Inc by Fred Rustmann, a good read about how the CIA planned and ran covert operations, written by an ex CIA agent.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Read "The Ferris Conspiracy" in two days.
I just couldn't put it down.

Next on my list is Skinny Dip by Carl Hiaasen, which I'll take on my hols with me next week.

Rogue


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Current read, Sorcery by Terry Pratchett. before that was Thief of Time by Terry Pratchett and before that erm...............Night Watch by Terry Pratchett. Bit of a pattern developing


----------



## WiTT (Feb 9, 2005)

LakesTTer said:


> Current read, Sorcery by Terry Pratchett. before that was Thief of Time by Terry Pratchett and before that erm...............Night Watch by Terry Pratchett. Bit of a pattern developing


Can't go wrong with Pratchett. Continue & enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Just finished Alex Zanardi's biography - very good.

Now on 'Lost Moon' aka Apollo 13 which is excellent and adds a lot more over and above the film.

Before that it was 'A girl with a pearl ear ring' which was excellent.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

WiTT said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Current read, Sorcery by Terry Pratchett. before that was Thief of Time by Terry Pratchett and before that erm...............Night Watch by Terry Pratchett. Bit of a pattern developing
> ...


When I first told someone what I was reading, they said"DUR, they're kids books!!" Must have read most of them 3-4 times over a period of 12 years, cracking comedy and some of the subtle humour would be lost on most adults never mind kids. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dom Joly's Autobiography - very very good indeed.

Also just started Short History (Xmas present that I asked for).

Have read all the Dan Brown stuff - not bad, but more the plot of a film than a great novel IMHO - and he simply changed a few words around and regurgitated Da Vinci Code for one of his other books. Oh, and the one about NASA was way too far fetched to be enjoyable... 

Been reading some Ian Rankin stuff, and usually get the latest Grisham when its available - but basically I just pickup a stack of things when passing through the book isle in Asda / Tescos - so generally end up with whatever the publishers are currently trying to "flog"  (or current bestsellers... but isn't that the same thing?)

Usually end up with good stuff, though - I tend to go for the psycho murder, serial killer, whodunnit kinda thing.

Despite spending plenty of time enjoying myself on my last holiday (a week in Egypt) I still managed to read 7 books. I have a somewhat freakish reading speed (which I've only recently discovered to be abnormal) which means I tend to get through a book rather quickly...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> I have a somewhat freakish reading speed (which I've only recently discovered to be abnormal) which means I tend to get through a book rather quickly...


Ditto.
I discovered I was "faster than normal" a few years ago, when reading things at the same time as my g/f (i.e. a tv programme synopsis on Sky).
She'd press "Info", we'd read the synopsis and she would finish and ask me if I'd finished reading yet.
I'd always finished a good ten seconds ahead of her.

Same with books.
I read fast by default, but can also do a form of speed reading if it's a boring bit in the book.
This involves reading all the text without saying it in your head (as most people do).
It takes practice, but can be useful.

I'll need to look out for Dom Joly's autobiography.
Trigger Happy TV was one of the funniest shows I've seen for years.

Rogue


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I have a somewhat freakish reading speed (which I've only recently discovered to be abnormal) which means I tend to get through a book rather quickly...


Always suspected you're an abnormal freak & now its been confirmed :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I have a somewhat freakish reading speed (which I've only recently discovered to be abnormal) which means I tend to get through a book rather quickly...
> ...


 I never hear the words in my head when I read. I can pick something up, scan it, and put it down and just have pretty much total recall - to the point of appearing to be dismissive. Lisa gave me an article to read once, and I did so, then just casually went back to what I was doing before. Thinking I was being dismissive and hadn't bothered to read it, she questioned me at length on the contents and was rather shocked 

But I'm a nightmare to read teletext pages with... *chuckle*

Dom Joly's book is fantastic. I'm still trying to work out if he's taking the p1ss or if its real. If even 10% of it is true, its no wonder he's such a nutter...

have you seen "Word of Mouth"? He's back doing Trigger Happy kinda stuff on a Friday night for the BBC


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Kell said:


> The Kyle Mills books I'd recomend to anyone (especially those who like the Harry Bosch, Jack Reacher and Alex Cross novels (by Michael Connelly, Lee Child and James Patterson respectively)).
> 
> I read 'Smokescreen' first and it had me absolutely hooked. Partly because it's just well written and partly because I used to work for the ad agency of one of the big Seven tobacco companies and the relavence of it all resonated with me. I've since read about five Kyle Mills books and enjoyed them all.


Ditto (well, not the 'I used to work for' bit, but all the rest )

And as for Pratchett - OHHHHHH yes! 
Got em all in hardback, bar the very first one - they always fall to hand when I'm at a loose end for something to read.
And then I usually read em all!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> But I'm a nightmare to read teletext pages with... *chuckle*
> 
> have you seen "Word of Mouth"? He's back doing Trigger Happy kinda stuff on a Friday night for the BBC


[email protected] teletext pages. My g/f can sympathise there 

I must admit, I've never seen any of the new series, although I've read good things about it.
I'll probably just wait and buy it on DVD.

I recently bought the Best of Trigger Happy TV (3 disk set) which has the "Being Dom Joly" docu-spoof thing.
Let me know if you want a copy.

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm a nightmare to read teletext pages with... *chuckle*
> ...


Cheers, but I own all the Trigger Happy DVDs already


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jampott said:


> Cheers, but I own all the Trigger Happy DVDs already


No probs 

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> Dom Joly's book is fantastic. I'm still trying to work out if he's taking the p1ss or if its real. If even 10% of it is true, its no wonder he's such a nutter...
> 
> have you seen "Word of Mouth"? He's back doing Trigger Happy kinda stuff on a Friday night for the BBC


DO you mean 'World shut your mouth'?

It's good, but I was expecting more than just Trigger Happy on the beeb


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Dom Joly's book is fantastic. I'm still trying to work out if he's taking the p1ss or if its real. If even 10% of it is true, its no wonder he's such a nutter...
> ...


Yeah thats what I meant


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jdn said:


> Before that it was 'A girl with a pearl ear ring' which was excellent.


That along the same lines as a pearl necklace, only a poorer aim


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kctt said:


> The DaVinci Code - Dan Brown
> A good read but not convinced of it's best seller status


Erm - u just knocked it up a notch


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Peterson/Renstrom "Sports Injury"


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Peterson/Renstrom "Sports Injury"


Any ideas on swimming injuries?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Peterson/Renstrom "Sports Injury"
> ...


What kind? Drowning :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I find reading books tiresome. I only read technical books for my job.

I prefer reading newspapers and magazines.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I find reading books tiresome. I only read technical books for my job.
> 
> I prefer reading newspapers and magazines.


What's wrong with reading books? Think you still got one :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


bit late if it gets to that


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Muuaaahhh :lol: :lol: :lol:

So, what swimming injuries are we talking then?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I would thoroughly recommend : BERLIN The Downfall 1945 by Antony Beevor.

The brutality of the Soviet thugs during their rampage is sickening. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> I would thoroughly recommend : BERLIN The Downfall 1945 by Antony Beevor.
> 
> The brutality of the Soviet thugs during their rampage is sickening. [smiley=rifle.gif]


My wife's grandmother knows too well...she was running away from East Germany with her two kids, trying to avoid the Russian rapists and killers. They made it to the West safely (of course there was no East/West at the time but I just want to indicate the geographical borders).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> I would thoroughly recommend : BERLIN The Downfall 1945 by Antony Beevor.
> 
> The brutality of the Soviet thugs during their rampage is sickening. [smiley=rifle.gif]


Yup!! 
And: my German uncle was killed in Berlin after the war!! Trampled to death by American soldiers


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

L7 said:


> The Forum.


It shows :roll:



tactile said:


> Cant read !!!!


Not sure which is more poor - your sense of humour, or your lack of tact as employee of a company designing products for the visually impaired :twisted:



vlastan said:


> I find reading books tiresome. I only read technical books for my job.
> 
> I prefer reading newspapers and magazines.


If there was one response I could have predicted to the thread, this is it. If you're not reading any books, or never read books, don't reply to the thread :?

Thanks everyone else for the replies, quite a wide spectrum of tastes. It also would appear the the DaVinci Code is indeed the slag of books - we don't want to like it, but we do :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But I said I was reading technical books only. So I added my value. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anthony Kiedis 'Scar Tissue'- great r'n'r excesses, addiction and personal demons stuff, plus plenty about the origins of songs etc. Makes you think yer life is in good shape. :wink:

Anthony Bourdain 'Les Halles' - cookbook with a difference - helps if you've read 'Kitchen Confidential' first. His 3 novels are in a Hiaason grove also..

'Da Vinci Code' left me unmoved - didn't dig the charactors and found it all rather derivative (Templar Knights old hat conspiracy stuff etc.)

'Short History...' is a pick-up-and-put-downy-tome. Ongoing.


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> I would thoroughly recommend : BERLIN The Downfall 1945 by Antony Beevor.
> 
> The brutality of the Soviet thugs during their rampage is sickening. [smiley=rifle.gif]


I'm in the middle of reading this and it is excellent (as was Stalingrad which I finished about 6 months ago), and whilst not wishing to excuse what the Soviets did it does seem to be par for the course within a combat environment.

The last book I finished was Vietnam (A War Lost and Won) by Nigel Cawthorne, and what the Americans did in Vietnam was equally as abhorant as what the Soviets did in Berlin.

And just look at some of the actions of both US & UK troops in Iraq.

It seems that being involved in War brings out a bloodlust in some people beyond what we would consider possible in 'normal' human society.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

IanS said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > I would thoroughly recommend : BERLIN The Downfall 1945 by Antony Beevor.
> ...


That's usually what happens when you take soldiers from a war-fighting scenario and then use them as police, prison guards or social workers. War, for most people, isn't normal and bloodlust is a natural reaction to wanting to stay alive, when someone, usually the enemy is trying to kill you!! A decent exit strategy would've been a cracking idea.
Pratchett is damn funny though.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Steve_Mc said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > The Forum.
> ...


Oh ok i'm reading Stephen King part 3 of the Dark Tower


----------

